# Bellator moving from MTV2 to Spike TV? It's not "if" but "when"



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Bellator Fighting Championships' move from MTV2 to the higher-profile Spike TV is a foregone conclusion.
> 
> That's how a couple of industry executives recently characterized the situation to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...




http://mmajunkie.com/news/25140/sou...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So does this mean that after 2012 the UFC gets its library back? Also can the UFC still put stock footage on it's Fox programming? These are some pretty legit questions in this complicated scenario.


----------

